# [SOLVED] sendmail lässt sich nicht emergen

## 3PO

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte gereade "mal eben" sendmail installieren.

Dann wurde mir freudlich mitgeteilt: !!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed at the same time on the same system.

```
vdr01 ~ # emerge -av mail-mta/sendmail

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] mail-filter/procmail-3.22-r7  USE="-mbox (-selinux)" 222 kB

[ebuild  N    ] mail-mta/sendmail-8.14.0  USE="ipv6 ssl tcpd -ldap -mailwrapper -mbox -nis -sasl -sockets" 2,009 kB

[blocks B     ] mail-mta/ssmtp (is blocking mail-mta/sendmail-8.14.0)

[blocks B     ] mail-mta/sendmail (is blocking mail-mta/ssmtp-2.61-r2)

Total: 2 packages (2 new, 2 blocks), Size of downloads: 2,231 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

vdr01 ~ #
```

Also gut, dachte ich.   :Laughing:  Dann wollen wir mal ssmpt deinstallieren.

Nach einen erfolgreich durchgeführten: emerge -C mail-mta/ssmtp wollte sendmail erneut emergen, aber die Fehlermeldung blieb diesselbe.   :Crying or Very sad: 

 :Arrow:  Hat Jemand eine Idee wie ich sendmail doch noch installiert kriege?   :Question: Last edited by 3PO on Mon Mar 10, 2008 7:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toralf

Wirklich *die selbe* Fehlermeldung ? Sei's drum, unmerge procmail doch noch.

----------

## 3PO

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Wirklich *die selbe* Fehlermeldung ? Sei's drum, unmerge procmail doch noch.

 

hmmm... 

procmail ist ganicht installiert.

```
vdr01 ~ # emerge -C procmail

--- Couldn't find 'procmail' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge

vdr01 ~ #
```

Hier nochmal die Fehlermeldung:

```
dr01 ~ # emerge -av mail-mta/sendmail

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.61-r2  USE="ipv6 ssl -mailwrapper -md5sum" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] mail-filter/procmail-3.22-r7  USE="-mbox (-selinux)" 222 kB

[ebuild  N    ] mail-mta/sendmail-8.14.0  USE="ipv6 ssl tcpd -ldap -mailwrapper -mbox -nis -sasl -sockets" 2,009 kB

[blocks B     ] mail-mta/ssmtp (is blocking mail-mta/sendmail-8.14.0)

[blocks B     ] mail-mta/sendmail (is blocking mail-mta/ssmtp-2.61-r2)

Total: 3 packages (3 new, 2 blocks), Size of downloads: 2,231 kB

!!! Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed

!!!        at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

vdr01 ~ #
```

----------

## schachti

Klappt es, wenn Du für beide Pakete (sendmail und ssmtp) das mailwrapper USE flag setzt?

----------

## 3PO

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Klappt es, wenn Du für beide Pakete (sendmail und ssmtp) das mailwrapper USE flag setzt?

 

1000 Dank @ schachti, genau das war der Fehler.   :Wink: 

Hier nochmal der komplette Lösungsweg:

1.] ssmpt deinstallieren.

```
emerge -C mail-mta/ssmtp
```

2.] USE Flags setzen.

```
echo "mail-mta/ssmtp mailwrapper" >> /etc/portage/package.use

echo "mail-mta/sendmail mailwrapper" >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

3.] sendmail installieren

```
emerge -av mail-mta/sendmail
```

Fertig!

```
vdr01 ~ # emerge -av mail-mta/sendmail

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] mail-mta/ssmtp-2.61-r2  USE="ipv6 mailwrapper ssl -md5sum" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] mail-filter/procmail-3.22-r7  USE="-mbox (-selinux)" 222 kB

[ebuild  N    ] mail-mta/sendmail-8.14.0  USE="ipv6 mailwrapper ssl tcpd -ldap -mbox -nis -sasl -sockets" 2,009 kB

Total: 3 packages (3 new), Size of downloads: 2,231 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]
```

----------

